# MG 81 Belt Links



## Shekey (Jun 11, 2018)

I may have access to an original MG 81 but need disintegrating links. Does anyone know where I might acquire some?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice. I have nothing to offer but another "nice"


----------



## Smartcom5 (Jun 14, 2018)

Here you go.


In this sense

Smartcom


----------

